# Cake



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

A while ago PJ asked me about local food here. I can't find that thread so I'm posting this here. This is a cake/sweet called cimpa onong-onong in Karo, lepat in Gayo, not sure what it's called in Indonesian. It's made from glutinous rice flour, grated coconut toasted with palm sugar, all wrapped in banana leaf and steamed for half an hour.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It looks more like a candy. What is the taste like? From the ingredients I would think super sweet.

But super simple. You don't have to have a cupboard full of other ingredients to make a desert.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

The outside is glutinous and chewy, the inside is sweet, although my wife insists this batch is not sweet enough. For my taste it’s perfect.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

After a couple of days, once it’s stale, you can sprinkle a bit of salt and fry it. Delicious x 2!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Huh, yeah. I like that idea of sweet and salty. Does she look at you with the eye when you do that trick? Or is she the one who told you about that?


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

I learned that trick from my foster family over the mountains.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Biring said:


> A while ago PJ asked me about local food here. I can't find that thread so I'm posting this here. This is a cake/sweet called cimpa onong-onong in Karo, lepat in Gayo, not sure what it's called in Indonesian. It's made from glutinous rice flour, grated coconut toasted with palm sugar, all wrapped in banana leaf and steamed for half an hour.
> 
> View attachment 36394


Yum! Thanks!


----------

